# anybody ever seen this? (e.bay)



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

interesting sort of...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAR-RACING-IN-A-BOX-PORTABLE-RACING-ON-A-TRACK_W0QQitemZ270010550431QQihZ017QQcategoryZ73260QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

That is interesting. I've never seen it before. I wonder who makes it. Randy.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

It's kind of neat! I never seen it before.

Wes


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Actually, there were two versions of this set: This is one with Indy racers, then there is one with motorbikes! I do have the second one. The motorbikes were rather the idea of the "Jeremy McGrath" thing: HO scale chassis under a large bike.
As for the manufacturer, I would have to check. I would say its Giochi Preziosi in Italy, but could also be totally wrong. Will check at home though!

Michael


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

slotmichl said:


> Giochi Preziosi in Italy, but could also be totally wrong. Will check at home though!
> 
> Michael


Correct!
Kelly Pickell sells the cars.


----------



## WRR (Jul 24, 2006)

hiya guys -- this is sold in a quick warehouse "order code - pickup" store in the UK -- it had a short run and I nearly bought one untill I saw the quality -- notice I "nearly bought" one -- the one I looked at was made in china and is "tacky" -- track would fit hot wheels 1/43rd tho - regards from Steve in the UK


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Steve,

I just gotta get you to come to our EAHORC races!! If not see you at Epsom!

Deane/Montoya1/Nico


----------



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

*Giochi Preziosi Cars*

I cannot believe there is a thread about these cars. Just discovered them at TrackHobbies.

How old are they? Are they still available anywhere?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have 3 Giochi Preziosi's and I like them... however they seem fragile. I don't think they'll take too many hits into a wall. Still, they nice for the collection.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

In light of some of the work and development of the soon to be released Tomy AFX Racemaster MG-17's, I'd have to say that from the pics that Montoya posted these have a familiar look to them. Lower CG and lower sides to the chassis, etc. Even some more detail to the body lines, etc. I don't want to say that anything was copied, but there are some interesting similiarities, right?

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

